# New member from Las Vegas



## Dunetraveller (Oct 15, 2016)

Greetings! I would like to introduce myself. My name is John, and I have been interested in apiculture for quite some time. No chance to practice it here (yet) until progress is made. I read what I can until urban beekeeping is a reality here, as elsewhere. I am also interested in music and all sorts of other things in their season as I tend to fixate on one thing, then move to another, only to return again and again. If I have any questions I will most certainly make use of this community. Thank you for allowing me to forage here.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome John!


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Shot this bloom at the Hoover **** visitors center this past tuesday!!
Covered with blooms and bees! Look around and I dont see anything there but rocks and sand and more rocks.
I would believe some urban colonies on the strip would do well with all the shrubs and planted flowers.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome I'm in Vegas as we speak seems to me to be a beekeepers nightmare with how dry it is but the best of luck 
Ps we are up 500 dollars now hoping to keep them black jack tables hot lol wish us luck


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

finally got to see Elton John at Ceasars wed nite!!
Best concert Ive been to in a long long while.
Gotta be some beeks in Vegas with all the plants and schrubs and blooms.
Dunetravellor, dont overlook roof tops in and around the strip to place some hives and for sure in the burbs. 
good luck to you!! and you are in the right place for newbees to begin with the bees. Lots of knowledge hides here.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------



## Dunetraveller (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome! Lots of flowering plants, shrubs and trees year round if my allergies are telling the truth . Most of the problem is zoning restrictions, and the need for the unanimous approval of any neighbor within a certain radius of a colony. The best chance is for farm zoning of large acreage which obviates the need for permission. One large farm in the valley (Gilcrease Orchard) is nearly the only place I know of that does beekeeping under such a situation (around 60 acres). Realistically though it could be done anywhere as long as the colonies are far enough apart. I see more wasps and hornets in my neck of the wilderness than bees... probably not a coincidence given the fear of aggressive bees these days. Quite a big difference from when I was a boy in Illinois seeing bees nearly every spring/summer/fall day. If only I knew then what I know now I could have done well for myself.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John!


----------

